# Protection error.While initializing device VKD???



## thoma (Jan 8, 2001)

I realise I've already asked this question of you guys briefly before. But I solved the last problem by formatting the hard drive and re-installing everything. I really don't want to have to do that this time if at all possible. Please has anyone any idea how I can solve my problem on this Fujitsu laptop??
I'm getting exactly the same error message as I had with the previous laptop:
'Windows protection error.While initializing device VKD.'
Any suggestions, please, please, please, please, please?????


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

I've seen this one solved with a scandisk from DOS, so maybe that's the best place to start.

From a cold boot, hold down the Ctrl key (Win98) or hit F8 repeatedly after the POST beep (Win95/98) to get to the start mode menu. Select Safe Mode Command Prompt. Then type *scandisk /all /surface* and press Enter. If any errors are detected, opt to fix them.

Once scandisk has done it's thing, keep you're fingers crossed and reboot.


----------



## thoma (Jan 8, 2001)

HKed

Sorry....you may feel this to be rather over-the-top. But can I please just say that YOU are an absolute LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!!
I have spent hours upon hours trying to solve this problem which always occurs on these laptops.
I rang Fujitsu, certain that they must have come across this conflict before. They couldn't help me. YOU, in a manner of speaking have saved my life...or at least my sanity.
Long may you live in legendary status!!!!
Goodbye my friend and hero....you simply cannot understand how much this has been appreciated.
Cheers
Thoma


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

Blushing!









Glad to help. Thanks for getting back. Now we know that this _can_ be an easy fix.


----------



## thoma (Jan 8, 2001)

Blush not, for you are the saviour of all mankind and you must learn to accept compliments on a regular basis!!!!!
I've just seen the fella whose laptop it was and regaled him with the happy story.
Theoretically, if you are of the female variety I could kiss you and if you are not I feel inclined to buy you a beer or either whichever you preferred. Seriously though, thanks a heap!!!!!!!!
Thoma


----------



## HKEd (Jul 18, 2000)

LMAO...I'll take the beer! Nukie Brown will do.


----------



## thoma (Jan 8, 2001)

Surely not a Geordie to boot????? Although that would make perfect sense, considering your obvious genius. If not, then just bloody awful taste in beer. When the local fella around here referred to it as "a bottle o' the river Tyne2 in his song 'I'm coming home Newcastle' he wasn't kidding either.
Nevertheless, again I'd like to say thanks and if you ever need to get in touch please do. I only hope I can return the favour in the future and help you out, but don't hold your breath....I'm still on a learning curve. But you know where to find me, even if I can help you out with something unrelated to IT(in fact, come to think of it, ESPECIALLY if it's not IT related because there's more chance of me being able to help) I.E. sports updates, the weather over here, that sort of thing.

See ya mate
Thoma


----------

